# [solved] sys-fs/udisks requires libparted.so.0

## aZZe

Hallo zusammen,

nach einem revdep-rebuild bekommen ich immer wieder fogende broken library angezeigt:

```

[ 4% ]  *   broken /lib64/udev/udisks-part-id (requires libparted.so.0)

```

Ich lasse revdep-rebuild ausführen, er emerged sys-fs/udisks neu ohne Fehler. Nach einem erneuten Aufruf von revdep-rebuild wird mir wieder der gleiche Fehler aufgezeigt? 

Hat einer von euch das gleiche Problem gehabt?

----------

## Josef.95

Hm nein, hab ich hier so nicht bemerkt.

So als spontane Idee:

Überprüfe doch mal ob die libparted.so.0 wirklich noch korrekt vorhanden ist (im zweifel auch mal parted re-emergen)

Und prüfe auch mal ob /lib noch ein Symlink auf /lib64 ist.

----------

## aZZe

parted habe ich schon neu emerged. /lib ist in der Tat kein Symlink auf /lib64. Allerdings ist folgender Inhalt noch in /lib:

```

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 14504  8. Jan 13:46 cpp

drwxr-xr-x 54 root root  4096  9. Jan 14:21 firmware

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    11 26. Mär 2011  ld-linux.so.2 -> ld-lsb.so.3

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    20 26. Mär 2011  ld-lsb.so.3 -> /lib32/ld-linux.so.2

drwxr-xr-x 10 root root  4096  7. Jan 19:44 modules

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 18. Jun 2011  systemd

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 14. Jan 16:51 udev

```

----------

## Josef.95

Dann ist es vermutlich noch ein Überbleibsel aus:

Bug 358143 - sys-libs/glibc-2.11.3: update from 2.11.2-r3 removed /lib -> /lib64 symlink 

Das wirst du selbst korrigieren müssen (siehe zb im Bugreport)

Richtig sollte das ganze dann so ausschauen: 

```
 lib -> lib64
```

Viel Erfolg

----------

## aZZe

Das wars! Danke!

----------

## Josef.95

Na prima :)

Magst du dann eventuell noch ein [solved] Präfix vor den Titel setzen?

danke

----------

## aZZe

Klar! Kurze Frage noch wie sieht das eigentlich bei 32Bit Systemen aus? Muss da auch der Link auf /lib32 gesetzt werden oder ist das nur bei 64Bit Systemen notwendig?

----------

## firefly

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Klar! Kurze Frage noch wie sieht das eigentlich bei 32Bit Systemen aus? Muss da auch der Link auf /lib32 gesetzt werden oder ist das nur bei 64Bit Systemen notwendig?

 

das ist AFAIK nur bei 64Bit systemen, welche multilib fahren (multilib = 64Bit apps und 32bit apps können im system installiert sein)

Bei einem 32Bit system ist /usr/lib = /usr/lib32 auf einem 64Bit system. Und sowas wie multilib gibt es auf einem 32Bit system nicht, da auf einem 32Bit System/Kernel keine 64Bit programme ausgeführt werden können

----------

